# What is the appeal of ice fishing?



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've noticed a good portion of you guys seem to be chomping at the bit to get out and fish on the ice. My question is why you're all so eager. I'm not knocking it and this is not a shot at those of you who do enjoy it at all so don't take this thread the wrong way.

I was just hoping a few of you could extoll the virtues of ice fishing. I personally can't wait for the ice to be completely gone, but I'd enjoy reading the opinions of you bucket sitters.

Thanks fellas, enjoy the tundra.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hard to explain, when I first moved back to Ohio about 11 years ago my brothers tried to get me to go icefishing. I finally decided to try it. To my surprise I loved it. Now I have 10 ice rods, a vexilar, 2 shantys and 2 augers. Also we paln an icefishing trip every year somewhere. Fishing on the ice is a lot more relaxing than softwater. Seems people are more friendlier and willing to help with catching fish. Where to go, what to use, etc. Also beats the hell out of sitting at home waiting for nice weather.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Careful jcustunner24!! Your curiosity may lead to into the trap of these icers. Before you know it they will suck you in to their spell. I did it last year for the first time and had a blast. I don't know that I would choose it over soft water fishing but it was pretty fun. And at this time of the year it becomes hard to find soft water. So if for nothing else you may end up trying it because of nothing else to do. But as you have noticed many become almost rabid with their passion for it. So watch your step.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Get out of the house, away from the wife, fresh air, fresh filets. A little exercise it all adds up to a temporary cure for cabin fever.

bdrape


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also beats the hell out of sitting at home waiting for nice weather.


I not a ice fanatic but that is my main reason. I'd much rather be in the boat in 90F weather but you take what you can get.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's fishing, good god man, what else do you need?  

(cheezemm2 needs to go fishing, especially when he starts talking in 3rd person!)


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well living in Ohio Jan was such a boring month. Tried it once and now I am hooked. Ties together Bowhunting and Turkey season just right. Once you get the right clothing and try it you will realize that your are sitting inside way too much during a beautiful time of year. Oh did I mention that its cool as hell standing in the middle of a lake with a fishing pole in your hand.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I knew I'd get some responses to this one. Keep 'em coming. It's interesting reading.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

To be honest, if you have never tried it, you have no idea what your missing. I know many that ask just that and are now the ones posting how much they like it. 
Get off your chair and try it. You'll understand what we are saying.
Me- I'll be on the ice Friday, Sat and maybe Sunday if the weather holds up. 
To say it's additive isn't enough.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

winter sucks with no ice. 34 and gray and sloppy for 4 months would be awful. so i take the cold and make something awesome and addicting out of it. its an adventure. i get severe cabin fever, i have to be outside. not into skiing or snowmobiling or anything else winter-wise. 

i guess you have to have a certain personality for it. not saying theres anything wrong with people who dont ice fish either. i just cant bear being inside all the time.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I got to tell you, It is a good deal of work, but man it is worth every bit of it.
I have not been on the the ice for 7 years now, and I miss getting out all the time. I have so many great memories of going with my dad in his home made shanty. I live further away from north-east ohio where It was so easy to make a day trip to Pymy or Mosquito. 

To try to answer your question I would say that getting out there with a fishing pal or two against the elements is a great way to enjoy these winter months. But also the potential for catching great numbers of fish is very good.
You can catch a couple HUNDRED fish with two or three guys in a seven hour day for example. While this will not happen very often, it has happened to me more than once. Usually crappie and blue gills but also Jumbo PERCH. 

There have been so many improvements since i have been on the ice last. I can't wait until one day I will be investing in some of it.

I do know that Having all the right equiptment and proper clothing is so important. Waiting for the safe Ice thickness is so critical as well. I can't wait to get out there and drill a couple of holes and all, but I'm not going to go alone either. Maybe when the son gets a little older.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jcustunner24,
I came from southern WVa nearly 40 yrs. ago and the only "ice" we had was some skim on the beagle's water bucket. Soon after arriving in NE Ohio, some guys at work asked me out to Berlin(was a tee-rific walleye lake then!). I reluctently went along and nearly froze to death, not having the proper clothes and boots. I can't explain it but looking down that icehole, never really knowing what you might pull out, IS addictive and after one trip(and catching a couple 16-18 walleye-then eating them!), I was hooked! I think it really had a lot to do with actually CATCHING something. Try it sometime, with some 'experienced iceheads', and you will be "hooked" also! Dress warm-what you wear during late muzzleloader season will usually suffice!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you're not an ice fisherman , you're not a fisherman ! It's like C. J. said once you start looking into that hole and not knowing what you will pull out is fascinating. You may pull out the smallest fish in the lake or one of the biggest like the guy who pulled a 32 pound Muskie out of one of my holes on Lake Milton or like my buddy who pulled a 10 pound 12 ounce Walleye out of Lake Milton in 1979. Or like my other buddy who pulled an anchor up from West Branch and we had to cut the hole bigger to get it through the ice. You get to know each other a lot better too as you sit and in our case jig for Walleyes . We have some of the best conversations and solve most of the world's problems right there sitting on a five gallon bucket. We learn a lot from each other also and it is peacefiul and quiet unless a snowmobile happens to come along or an ice boat. It sure beats fishing with a bunch of lunatics running around in ski boats and jet skis. They are a Pariah ! 
Then when a big snow squall comes along and you can hardly see the guy next to you, you see the beauty of nature. You don't need a lot of tackle either and don't have to spend a lot of money on fuel and the fish taste great out of that cold water. Ice fishing is fascinating and addictive !


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

There's nothing like pulling a fish from a hole through the ice.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

no wake said:


> There's nothing like pulling a fish from a hole through the ice.


I'll second that!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> winter sucks with no ice. 34 and gray and sloppy for 4 months would be awful. so i take the cold and make something awesome and addicting out of it. its an adventure. i get severe cabin fever, i have to be outside. not into skiing or snowmobiling or anything else winter-wise.


Those are called good steelhead seasons. We had one five or six years ago where the river was never frozen. Steelies were caught every week of the season. Also caught some of my first January river smallies that year as well.

The biggest blast when ice fishing is hooking the fish that won't fit thru the hole. An interesting fire drill - trying to chisel the hole bigger while not trying to nick the line. Had that happen at edgewater (steelies), Punderson (big gold trout) and lakes up north for pike. Panfish don't get much better than those caught thru the ice.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

This being my first year fishing I have not gotten to ice fish but im collecting the supplies asap so I can. The reasons I want to try it so bad are first I havent bought a boat yet, I really want to but other stuff keeps sucking up my $ so for the non boaters we get a chance to go out to the middle of the lakes and try for the dif species we normaly cant target. I may be wrong here and pls feel free to tell me this is false but I think once the lake is ice covered most of the fish goto the bottom. So when looking for fish you don't have to find what depth to fish, bottom to a few feet up of it. So it might be a little easier for the 100% beginner like myself.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

:C I agree with everyone else ! Ice fishing is very addictive. I love all the countless hours on the ice with friends. Something cold to drink, ice shanty, and a couple lanterns is all you need . My problem is is that I don't know when to give up and go home. A couple years ago I spent almost 36 hours on the ice . But the fishing was good , I had enough bait, and enough propane and white gas for my lanterns to keep me warm. I miss looking out the plastic window of the shanty and seeing how miserable the weather is and being nice and warm inside . Fishing inside the shanty with jeans and a tee-shirt. 36 hours on the ice was over doing it a little bit. I thought my girlfriend and family was going to send the national guard to circle over the lake to take me home. Has anyone else ever ice fished sooo much that when you do finally go home you see little bobbers in a hole in the ice in your sleep ?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I think I could take up the whole page with a response to this one. First one that comes to mind is that ANYTHING could come through that hole. It doesn't matter if you're targeting Gills or Walleye, the incidental catches are a lot more prevalent than in the warmer months. For me it seems a more direct fight with the fish. Often the fish are only 10'-20' away when they hit the jig, it just seems more intense with the tiny rod.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't ever recall seeing a female on the ice. Well, except for the time Dad brought my little sister along. I still haven't forgiven him for that incredible lapse of judgement  .

Seriously though, we grew up ice fishing Berlin, Milton, Mosquito and Pymatuning, so it was pretty much a way of life. Man how the equipment has changed over the years!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Net:


> I don't ever recall seeing a female on the ice


Waddaya mean? There's a girl behind every tree!
rolland wrote:


> The reasons I want to try it so bad are first I havent bought a boat yet, I really want to but other stuff keeps sucking up my $ so for the non boaters we get a chance to go out to the middle of the lakes and try for the dif species we normaly cant target


Good point, and one of the reasons I do it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

DaleM said:


> To be honest, if you have never tried it, you have no idea what your missing. I know many that ask just that and are now the ones posting how much they like it.


SO True! I'm a life long fisherman and never once tried ice fishing until 3 years ago. Since then I've probably invested close to $1000 to have all the toys involved! Thanks to Johnboy11171 for asking me to go 3 years ago...you owe me $1000! There's just something about sitting in the middle of a frozen lake and catching fish. I'm even hooked harder this year since I got a Vex. These things are just AMAZING! Best ice fishing investment any ice fisherman can make! Get a bucket, pole, lantern and a VEX and your good to go!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

nothing beats fresh gill,crappie or eye fillets from the ice good eatin.........


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Ice fishing you can leave the cooler at home. haha


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

A few things that I don't think anyone has mentioned...

Vertical fishing is a _riot_. Jigging is almost an art form and when you get good at it, it is a blast. Furthermore, vertical jigging with a Vexilar is even better because you get immediate feedback on what is working and what is not.

Also...you haven't eaten walleye or panfish until you've had them through the ice. Hands down, the best I've ever had.

Yes, you need the appropriate clothing and gear, and I won't fish the ice on a bucket. I use a shed and heater and I'm sometimes too warm. But the appropriate gear is a given in any outdoors adventure.

And there's more...you need to experience the fellowship on the ice on any given day. It just seems to put everyone in a good mood. Don't ask me why; that's just the way it is.

I like to cook on the ice too. Sometimes I'll bring a supply of chili large enough to share with everyone around me. It will put warmth in your heart and smile on your face.

Ice fishing? What's not to like?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

First off, it is a guy thing to brave the elements on a frozen meca but Bulldawg can vouch for this. I have had a number of ladies in my shanty that enjoyed the experience. Its all about getting out with friends and enjoying some of the best fishing of the year at times. Me, Bulldawg, and some of our other buddies would link the doors of our shanties together. It was like a mishapen canvas tube full of enthusiastic ice fisherman. Most of the time we never caught much cause we spent too much time talking and laughing which I think scared most of the fish we were after. We had some good times out there that is for sure, no matter how good the fishing was! Then there is always the chance that you'll see something totally unique to the ice fishing experience. I've seen coyotes crossing the ice going out around the islands at nimisila. I've also seen deer going out to the big island before too! Then there is the unique experience of feeding the herons around the portage lakes. Those things can eat a literal ton of little bluegills! Then if you ever get the chance to walk on super clear black ice out at nimisila do it! Nimisila is so clear that its amazing looking through that ice down into nimisila's many weedbeds. It's a great opportunity to scout out holes and find exact locations of dropoffs in and around the weedbeds. Beware of the creepy feeling that comes over you when you are walking on ice thats as clear as glass. The first time I did I drilled about every 2 steps because I couldn't convince myself that the ice I was heading onto was as thick as where I came from on 16 inches of ice. All in all it can be a great experience when you're properly prepared! I just got my first fix of the year tonight over at c-5 on Nimisila!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone mentioned seeing the little bobbers in the icehole, long after you are off the ice. That is a weird, but pleasant, sensation and I'm sure we've all experience it! Another one-but a relatively expensive one-is buying that first Vexilar and being totally entranced by the bright, colored bars/bands whrilling around, even many hours later after you've somehow managed to drive home safely! The latter replaces the former then since I don't watch the bobbers much anymore but tend to rely on the Vex to know when to set the hook. When the red and green bars collide, that's Fishin' Heaven!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i love ice fishin cuz its relaxing to me..sitt'n in a shanty take a little radio some pop got the heater in there a couple lanters...its like fishin in your living room. and everyone ive encountered on the ice has been friendly through the years. if your not catch'n em they will try to help ya find the fish...how many bass fisherman in the summer are gonna do that? and i have to agree with the, you dont know whats commin up out of that hole...and the fillets are way better in the winter. ice fishin is grand.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

IT'S MAGIC !!!! Pulling a fish out of a dark hole is like performing a magic trick.You never know what you have until you see it.For your first trip, I suggest you go with someone who has the gear to make your day a comfortable one.It only takes 1 fish, your first, and you'll be one of us.If I could ice fish 12 months a year I would.You should go to Presque Isle when the OGF clan gets together for a weekend.I'll let you borrow a shanty and other equipment if you do..Mark


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Ice Fishing will make ya set your hook in your sleep. when you see them little bobbers in them holes. been there done that.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

2 am the fish are on !!!!!! the food is gone, runnin low on fuel, make a call and have delivery, cold+ crisp out, strange noises, ice crackin, clear star lit sky ,great conversation and story telling, heatin something up to eat on the ole heater, Dippin and spittin, gaffin, your first ice steps, shoot like the other guy said I could fill up this post with the reasons!!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Let a guy wade in with 40 + years on the ice . My secret hunch on why ice fishing is the fastest growing outdoor sport. Is the fact that you can make as simple or as complicated as you want. 

It can be done in solitude or with as many friends as you choose. You are not limited as to where you can go. Any body of water is subject to wherever you care to fish no boat needed. 

Simple pleasures are greatly enhanced. Spend a day on the ice , catch a nice mess of fish , clean fish. Enter house and shower , shower feels great. Wife serves supper , food tastes better. Lay on couch and drift off in a DEEEP slumber. I swear ice fishing enhances all your senses.

Ice fishing makes you a better all around fisherman. Show me a guy that catches fish thru ice and I will bet he can catch fish anytime. Mistakes are magnified as are attention to the smallest of details. Ninety percent of the time fish are in a neutral-negative mood. You have to solve the mystery unless you want to go fishless.

It is an absolute riot to reel the fish in on light gear. Most fishermen would not dream of using the gear that the ordinary ice angler uses. The vexilar flasher entrances you as you look for that faint green signal to turn "dead " red.

As you can see I am past the point of salvation. When my time comes to go I hope they find me on the ice. Trying to figure out if I froze to death or natural causes finally got me. I should have been born in MINNESOTA.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like an ice fishing cult to me! I think what is needed is the priest from the Exorcist or an intervention like the cable TV show!!!! Cold, ohhmmm.......ice, ohhhhmmmmmmmmm, cold beer ohm...wait, I think I see the light!!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I can catch as many fish through the ice as I will in June.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

When you drill 2 holes and stare at them long enough, they turn into those swirling circles that hypnotize you into spending insane amounts of money on gadets that might not see a years worth of use in a lifetime. You will get into trouble with the wife and send your stress levels through the roof when the ice crackles.

It is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of the passionate responses to my question. I think the best point I read was the ability for a non-boater to fish the middle of the lake. Like I said in the beginning, I'm not against the practice and I certainly don't have a problem with someone who loves to fish, so I'm glad you guys realized that and didn't rake me over the coals for keeping my feet on solid ground (not ice). After reading through the 30 or so posts, my opinion is wavering a bit and I do think I'll give it a try......... next year.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you put your location in your profile, you may just get an invite to fish with a veteren.


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Ata boy!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Another thing about ice fishing that is really thrilling is when you're sitting on your bucket or other seat and you're about to fall asleep and a pressure crack races right under your seat and the water gushes up out of your holes. You wake up and go on the alert instantly with reflexes you never knew you had . LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Papaperch pretty much summed up my EXACT thoughts.... Talk about hitting the nail on the head!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I started because it was a reason to be outside. I have outdoor activities for all seasons. If the ice is no good I look for deer antlers. 

There is also something to be said about a fresh fish dinner with a beer in the dead of winter.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

When else would a fish like this put a smile on your face?




Especially when you could see him coming up from 15' down.


----------

